
SourceClear Raises $1.5M Seed Round For Its Software Security Platform  - wglb
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/11/sourceclear-raises-1-5m-seed-round-for-its-software-security-platform/
======
justinsb
Does this just look for library versions with known vulnerabilities, or does
it do source code analysis?

